# Just Weird



## ehanes7612 (May 10, 2014)

http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20...ainst-white-background-patent-to-amazon.shtml


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2014)

Oh goodie!!! I'm going to patent tying shoelaces 'cause I've got a special new way… YIPPIE!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 10, 2014)

i sent in a patent on how to eat with a spoon


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2014)

Pretty stupid. This is a very standard set-up for studio photography.


----------

